# Any member/s shop online with B&H Camera.



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

I have noticed a few good prices for lenses on their site. Have no experience with shopping online with USA company. 

Price was better than found on EBay for lens that I was interested in purchasing. 

Anyone had experience with this company ? 

Thanks


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

They are a "Canadian friendly" US retailer. I only have had in person experience while on a few trips to New York, but know several people who do regular online purchases with them.

Having said that, what lens and did you check with all Canadian online and local retailers?


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

*B&H Cameras*

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Having said that, what lens and did you check with all Canadian online and local retailers?[/QUOTE]

I have spent many hours searching Canadian online and eBay stores and individual sellers.

I have narrowed my choices to Nikkor 105mm or Tokina 100 mm for Nikon and Tammron 90mm.

For the first time I looked in B&H Used offerings and found a used, condition 9, 105mm Nikkor that would be delivered to my door for just under 600.00.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

If you've done your research, then I would not hesitate dealing with B&H, they carry a good reputation.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

great pricing.
fast order confirmation and shipping
and speaking of shipping, solid prices on shipping. respectful.

i've ordered from them 4 or 5 times in the last year or so.
no issues.

would not hesitate to deal with them again and i highly recommend them.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

They are super to deal with.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

*B&h nyc*

Superb retailer. There is nothing better.
It is cheaper for me to purchase Fuji Provia at B&H (5 packs)
including shipping, duty and taxes then it is for me to deal 
with idiots at all too many photographic outlets in the GTA.

And when you order on line, the total price is given including, 
Canadian duties and taxes and shipping. 

Have ordered film products on a Monday and they've been delivered
by Wednesday, literally door to door. BTW B&H uses Purolater 
for their shipments.

Have also purchased Tascam audio equipment from them.
Delivered to the local Purolater outlet within the week.

Only one caveat on photographic gear. The warranty may 
in fact be valid only in the country of purchase; something
to keep in mind especially with Nikon and Canon
who tend to be very fussy about such situations.

No problems on lenses, used or otherwise.

Keep in mind the Canadian dollar is currently a few cents 
more in value than the US greenback.
That difference can be most interesting on larger ticket items.

B&H observes all the major and less major Jewish holidays, 
so they are closed from sundown Friday
until sundown on Saturday, for an example. They do list the 
religious observances on their website, copy and keep it handy.

If you're interested in used cameras and glass, KEH.com in Atlanta are noted
as good for used equipment. Also the owner of KEH makes purchasing
visits in North America including Toronto. If you have old gear, they'll 
exm it place a value and pay your for same. 

KEH postal mails a monthly catalogue, 
B&H a thick all colour catalogue each quarter. 
I was looking for a specific type of speciality 
audio cable; nobody in Canada could acquire 
it easily through their normal sources. 
B&H had the cable, in stock and it was 
delivered here three days later. 
That's service!


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Just keep in mind, that if you do buy Nikon products from outside of Canada. The warranty is not valid here in Canada, even if they are authorized Nikon USA dealers. I always buy my used Nikon equipment in Canada, with a valid receipt from an authorized Canadian retailer.

Just something to keep in mind. I can't speak for any other company, but those are Nikon Canada's policy when it comes to dslr's, and lenses.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

phuviano said:


> Just keep in mind, that if you do buy Nikon products from outside of Canada. The warranty is not valid here in Canada, even if they are authorized Nikon USA dealers. I always buy my used Nikon equipment in Canada, with a valid receipt from an authorized Canadian retailer.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind. I can't speak for any other company, but those are Nikon Canada's policy when it comes to dslr's, and lenses.


Not just Canada; the USA is perhaps more noted for the restrictive policy.

That noted generally many pieces of glass available 
never see the used shelf here in Canada, too expensive unless 
you're a pro and can write off the cost of purchase.

Have not purchased actual cameras other than in 
Canada, however glasss I have, and Nikon Canada 
(last year in fact) didn't even blink when one of the lenses needed repair.

Then too we in Canada are very limited in our repair choices, 
so iti s still best to be cautious.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks to all members for their input. Appreciate the information and suggestions. Feel more comfortable about an online, out of country, purchase.

Thank you Bryce for the detailed reply and suggesting the KEH site to search.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

egremont said:


> Thanks to all members for their input. Appreciate the information and suggestions. Feel more comfortable about an online, out of country, purchase.
> 
> Thank you Bryce for the detailed reply and suggesting the KEH site to search.


Been dealing with B&H since the early 80's. Their original store was tiny but worth the visit, best part were the guys all yelling insults at eachother over walki talkies in Yiddish.

The new store is huge, if they don't have what you are looking for the only other place you might find it is in Japan at Yodobashi camera.

In terms of mail order. Couldn't be easier. I choose the cheapest 2-3 day rate as it calculates the HST into the cost of the order and has super low brokerage fees. If you ship overnight you can get hit with some astronomical fees.

Merkle Camera tries to price match B&H and sometimes things are cheaper up here but typically they aren't. I don't think Henry's matches any more but worth a try I guess. 

Can't remember what Jeff at photocreative.com is doing these days but he tries to be competative and he's out in Mississauga or there abouts.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Definitely a great place to buy from. I bought the battery grip for my 60D from B&H and even with shipping and duty it was half what it would have cost from any place in Canada.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll add my 2¢ - I've been dealing with B&H since we lived in the US (early 90s until 2007) and continue to deal with them since moving back to Canada. Great service and prices, no gray market stuff or attempts to sell you all sorts of stuff you don't want/need like some of the low end online camera dealers in the US.

From quite a few postings online, it would appear that Canon (for instance) honor US warranties in Canada. Their own wording is a little vague - if you want to be sure, call the company in Canada. My most recent purchase from B&H in June was a Canon Speedlite 430EX II which came with an international warranty. A Canon 2Ti from Henry's the year before had a Canada/US warranty.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

> I have narrowed my choices to Nikkor 105mm or Tokina 100 mm for Nikon and Tammron 90mm.
> 
> For the first time I looked in B&H Used offerings and found a used, condition 9, 105mm Nikkor that would be delivered to my door for just under 600.00.


Regarding the Nikon 105mm f/2.8 AF-S VR, the price at Camera Canada is currently less than the B+H price.

On top of that, Nikon offers a 5 year warranty on lenses in Canada, compared to just 1 year in the USA.

It seems to me that buying in Canada has the advantage?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Good point!*



phuviano said:


> Just keep in mind, that if you do buy Nikon products from outside of Canada. The warranty is not valid here in Canada, even if they are authorized Nikon USA dealers. I always buy my used Nikon equipment in Canada, with a valid receipt from an authorized Canadian retailer.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind. I can't speak for any other company, but those are Nikon Canada's policy when it comes to dslr's, and lenses.



I bought my 140-400 Sigma Zoom from Henry's rather than B&H because of the warranty!
Ten years versus one! Paid only few $$ more!

That said, I bought a year ago a superb Panasonic TM700 cam from B&H and the price was super and the service even better!


----------

